# Hello From New Jersey



## kdallmer (Oct 3, 2012)

Smoker 6.jpg



__ kdallmer
__ Oct 3, 2012






Hello all,

I am Keith Dallmer from Magnolia NJ and I have been dabbling in smoking for a while.. Started when I began making my Grandmother's Keilbasa and was smoking in my Bullet smoker.. 

I deceided to make my own smoke house because I wanted to.  I uploaded my pictures to my profile.. I just finiesh my "Maiden" smoke and did up 10 lbs of bacon and 3 lbs of Irish bacon...      Salmon, ham, cheese as well as more sausage ar on my list to smoke! 

Feel free to contact me.. I know I will be relying on you.

Not a newbe, but no where near experienced..


----------



## davidhef88 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi Keith. Glad you joined us. I'm gonna check out those pics. 


David


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 3, 2012)

Welcome to the SMF Family...Nice Smoke House you have there...JJ


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi Keith! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  to SMF!!! We're happy you found us!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 3, 2012)

Hello Keith and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





to SMF - glad you joined us


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 3, 2012)

Hello Keith and welcome to SMF! Love the smoker!


----------



## ironchef smoke (Oct 3, 2012)

Welcome ... that smokehouse is way cool !


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 3, 2012)

Welcome to SMF there Keith and thats one nice smoker that you have there.


----------



## boykjo (Oct 3, 2012)

Welcome to SMF Kieth. Were glad to have you aboard so join in, share your experiences, have some fun and don’t forget to post our favorite. 

The Qveiw

Like your the avatar...... here was my first avatar.. my son and I are still fans and a couple of goofy goobers













joes pics 1131.png



__ boykjo
__ Oct 3, 2012






Happy smoking……

Joe


----------



## kdallmer (Oct 4, 2012)

Patrick_Star.jpg



__ kdallmer
__ Oct 4, 2012






Thank you eveyone!  I am glad I found this site!      Go Spongebob and  Patrick!

(Boykjo... I have 4 kids, 23 19 18 & 11 and we all love Spongebob and Patrick!

The wife, no so much... )


----------



## shannon127 (Oct 5, 2012)

Awesome smokehouse, welcome to SMF.


----------

